# Freebie from Bosch



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Using this code, OISR10 

,Got to this website and register and you,ll recieve a free universal adapter for your oscillating hand tool., Bosch | Register to Win ,Thanks to the gang over at Woodnet


----------

